# ATTENTION: IFC, Centric and Logo Moving



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IFC, channel 298 is moving to channel 133.
Centric, channel 371 is moving to channel 251.
Logo, channel 373 is moving to channel 254.

Please check your timers and adjust accordingly!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IFC moved too... looks like it went from 298 to 133.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IFC to 133 is a good move ... creating a nice movie channel grouping (although FOXMO got shuffled out to 384).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree... IFC felt odd when it came back to Dish and was somewhat randomly stuck there at 298. FYI, I didn't rename your thread earlier because I wasn't sure if this was a known move already... though I was pretty sure IFC had been on 298 last I looked and I didn't remember seeing anything until today's uplink.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess I just don't understand the purpose of moving these channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bnewt said:


> I guess I just don't understand the purpose of moving these channels


The first reason would be to group channels with similar content (or perhaps channels in similar package/tiers) together.

The second reason, might be to make room elsewhere for new channels. I'm pretty sure on the first reason... the second reason is me being hopeful


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ... though I was pretty sure IFC had been on 298 last I looked and I didn't remember seeing anything until today's uplink.


The "Fox Movie Channel has left" channel was on 133 until that uplink today. I missed IFC when looking over the moves.

There may be some package changes that will be associated with the moves. The moves populating the 240s and lower 250s are interesting as that area had to be vacated first. I expect there will be more moves.

Some of the channels seemed out of place where they were ... Centric and Logo seemed to be in a good place for being part of [email protected] I'm not sure of the value of the new location. Perhaps DISH is considering adding a SD feed?


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

why not move sundance next to ifc?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

IFC move is welcome. I never think to check the guide in the 290's but I often look to see what is in the 130's. I'll watch more IFC now, I'm sure.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> There may be some package changes ......


Like dropping HDNMovies from AT250

The Dish Hits just keep on coming. Add unnecessary fees. Charge for things without explanation. Default on long time agreements. Fire disabled employees as 'undesireable'. Drop channels.

Yeah, all that and then Spam us about telling our friends about Dish for a measily $50. Don't worry Dish - I'll be telling everybody I can about you. Count on it.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

SayWhat? said:


> Like dropping HDNMovies from AT250
> 
> The Dish Hits just keep on coming. Add unnecessary fees. Charge for things without explanation. Default on long time agreements. Fire disabled employees as 'undesireable'. Drop channels.
> 
> Yeah, all that and then Spam us about telling our friends about Dish for a measily $50. Don't worry Dish - I'll be telling everybody I can about you. Count on it.


If your so unhappy why don't you just leave?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> why not move sundance next to ifc?


Perhaps because neither is as much into Indie any more?

_Lethal Weapon 3 _indeed!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The channels in that neighborhood (near IFC) are filled. Not that the shopping channels couldn't find a better home but I suspect that ShopNBC and QVC pay for the privilege of being near regular channels.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't like these moves. We have the blockbuster @ home, and so get several off-brand movie channels. It was nice when HDNet Movies was up there in the 300's with all the other movie channels. Now, I have to fish through the guide to scan through the movies that are coming up. I'd rather have all the movie channels clustered in one area of the channel mapping. Just my 2 cents.... :righton:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You can setup favorite lists containing your favorite channels, which depending on how many channels you have in your list, it could group them closer together. Thanks.



lee635 said:


> I don't like these moves. We have the blockbuster @ home, and so get several off-brand movie channels. It was nice when HDNet Movies was up there in the 300's with all the other movie channels. Now, I have to fish through the guide to scan through the movies that are coming up. I'd rather have all the movie channels clustered in one area of the channel mapping. Just my 2 cents.... :righton:


----------

